# Toro 521 Gear Scrapes Lower Access Panel



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

I got a puzzler. On my Toro 521, the large axle gear scrapes the lower access panel. I notice this because the red paint has started rubbing off.

At first, I thought the axle was mis-aligned, but its fully "up" an the bearings are properly mounted (screws go into the proper holes).

What else could be causing this? I checked the panel, and it doesn't appear to be warped at all.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

That's a good question.I have a Toro 521 and I just had to remove the panel to beat the dents out of it(I'm pretty rough on the little bugger),and I could see no evidence of that gear rubbing.


Did you buy the blower new?Is it possible that's not the original pan?


Is it really as straight as you think it is?Mine has a tendency to bow in.


If the axle,and hence the gear,is where it belongs-then there must be something up with the pan itself.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

do you have a picture of the issue? I have several of this size, and none have the issue.


----------

